# BPD PSY Bypass



## CodeBlue1970 (Feb 4, 2007)

Has anyone else on this board been bypassed by the BPD Psy doctors and know how the appeals process goes or knows a good lawyer.

I went to 2 differant Psy interviews and 2 main things both doctors where stuck on was my age and dismissed traffic violations from over 7 years ago?

I do know that alot of recruits have been disqualified by these 2 doctors..


----------



## policelaborlaw.com (Mar 7, 2006)

I am an attorney who represents candidates before the Civil Service Commission. I currently have several psychological bypass cases pending before the CSC involving Drs. Scott and Reade (BPD). These cases are not easy to win because BPD only has to prove that their bypass reasons "were more probably than not sound and sufficient." Since they use a psychological screening plan that has been approved by HRD, there is a presumption that their process is fair. However, based on what I've seen, I believe their testing process is subjective and biased. They reject a lot of candidates who should not be rejected. Nevertheless, these cases can be expensive (because of expert witness fees) and not easy to win. The City basically claims "hey...we've got an HRD approved psychologist and psychiatrist telling us that this candidate is unfit to be a Boston Police Officer, what are we supposed to do?" 

Best of luck & feel free to contact me if you would like more information ([email protected]).


----------

